# Clinic for diagnostic tests?



## Emmacat (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,
I am new here and have been reading through and searching the posts for hours.  I'm sure my question has been answered somewhere, so I apologize in advance.  

My husband and I are American, but we've been living in Italy for two years.  We have not decided to pursue IVF yet.  At this point we are interested in diagnostic testing to find out the root cause of our infertility (endo, immune issues, thyroid problem, sperm analysis, etc...)
It would seem that this would be simple to do here in Italy, but for many reasons, I do not want to do these tests here.  The Italian communication style is VERY different from my own.  I would like to find a clinic/doctor who is open to investigating our problem, without pushing us into IVF.  

We are traveling though Germany and Czech Republic starting next week and were thinking about pursuing some of these tests in Germany or Prague.  However, after reading through some of the posts, the Czech Republic might not be the right fit either as it seems that people go there once they've made the decision to pursue assisted reproduction.

Does anyone have any recommendations for clinics anywhere in Europe for fertility testing only (as a start)?  Maybe "Penny" at Serum Clinic in Athens?  I've heard that she likes investigate the problem. 

Thanks for any help!  It's much appreciated.


----------



## Emmacat (Aug 2, 2012)

Just to update anyone who may have the same question.  Someone here on the board recommended Gennet in Prague because they have a full hospital and their own lab and other clinics send things to their lab.  I contacted Gennet's international coordinator by email on Saturday to inquire about doing various blood tests, including a thyroid panel and SA for my husband.  I received an immediate response from Pavla.  She told me to call her when I was there and she would organize everything!  I live in Italy and nothing is this efficient here.  It's really inexpensive too.  If anyone wants the price list, PM me and I can send it to you.


----------

